# Contruccion de un radar



## manuelato (Jun 18, 2009)

la veradad es que necesito contruir un radar maritimo para poder ayudar a mi abuelo en la pesca  para que pueda detectar los barcos ya que cuando estos viajan lo les importa las embarcaciones pequeñas solo atropellan al que este adelante porfa ayuden a ayudar........ gracias  ops:


----------



## alexus (Jun 18, 2009)

es obvio que no debes obstruir el paso de los grandes buques mercantes, o de pasaje.

hacer un radar para que? acaso no los ven?

acaso la embarcacion no tiene el transceptor de vhf (banda marina) exigido por las autoridades?

ponele un vhf, banda marina y listo, ellos estan constantemente en contacto con el puerto y otras embarcaciones.


----------



## manuelato (Jun 18, 2009)

si pero el gran problema es en la noche y con niebla la verdad los barcos no respetan nada y ya han muerto muchas personas a causa de eso....   tambiem a ellos no les interesa nada solo pasan y no les importa las consecuensias  .... muchas gracias.


----------



## alexus (Jun 18, 2009)

pero, si tenes el vhf, y un mapa ya esta, 

acaso como pensas construir el radar?

la "pantalla", "el coso que gira", y despues, como interpretas todo lo qeu te diga?

yo me quedo con la radio, y unos buenos faroles y listo, te tienen que ver, para eso son!

hay un "juego" de radioaficionados, que consta de tratar de encontrar un transmisor escondido, esto lo hacen por triangulacion si no me equivoco, se llama "la caceria del zorro",

aqui te dejo algo espero que te sirva, 

http://www.lw3ewz.com.ar/modules.php?name=News&file=print&sid=457


----------

